# Advice re plaiting a tail up for hunting



## Sneedy (16 January 2009)

I've never posted in this lounge so 'Hello' to everyone who doesn't know me!!!

Anyway, my YO is away this week and I've offered to get one of the hunting liveries ready tomorrow in her absence.  Not a problem re plaiting mane etc but the livery has requested that the horse's tail is plaited 'up' (like polo ponies) as its going to be a bit muddy!

Can anyone advise me on how to do this please - I'll be armed with bands, thread and tape!!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Rowreach (16 January 2009)

When I did hunters, the tails were always banged up.  If it's a full tail, plait as normal from the top, then at the bottom of the dock divide into 3 sections and plait firmly to the end, fastening it securely with a couple of bands.  If the tail is pulled, obviously miss out the first bit! 

Then get another band, fold the end of the plait under so it comes to the end of the dock, then fold up again so the doubled up plait lies underneath the dock, and put the band on to help hold it in place while you drop the tape in the bed.  It helps if you stretch the band before you try to use it, otherwise it will snap.

Then get your tape (preferably the same colour as the tail), and tape the plait firmly about an inch below where the top of it comes under the dock - do not tape over your band, as you now need to remove that as the tail is secured.  Then tape firmly again about half way down the plait, and again about an inch or two from the bottom.  You should end up with 3 neat stripes of tape (make sure that you go around several times with the tape, but each layer goes on top of the other to keep it tidy.

If you do it like this, the tail will stay up all day, and it's dead easy to undo at the end of the day (especially if you are clever and the ends of your taped bits are all in the same place (mine are always on the right) so you don't have to search for them in the dark.

Others may advocate sewing the tail up, but I find this a pain to undo and you run the risk of chopping bits of tail off by mistake.

Have fun! :grin:


----------



## Sneedy (16 January 2009)

Thanks so much Rowreach.....that all makes sense!!  Will give myself plenty of time to do it!!


----------



## Clodagh (16 January 2009)

I hate tape...sew it girl!!


----------



## muffinino (16 January 2009)

I'm rubbish at tail plaits so I just do a normal plait then fold up twice and secure with tape. I have to use quite a lot keep my pony's tail up as he's a hairy native and left natural, so his tail is very thick and reaches the floor! But even his looks half decent when it's put up, even with my simple method.

If you are good at tail plaits I would plait the top first then fold the bottom of the tail up until it reaches the bottom of the dock, then fold that upagain so the tail is as long as the length of the dock, if that makes sense. Secure with electric tape and job done


----------



## tillypony (17 January 2009)

I do it with my mare when out hunting and it does keep it out the mud. I use electrical tape on it, as noting worse than it coming out when you are going along full speed.


----------

